# Mitre slot measuring tool for $12



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I have had one of these for a few years, well worth the $$.

Seems like you could incorporate a spacer on the PM66 to make this work.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep Tim. A spacer is required on the PM66. Foolish me, it even shows a little diagram in the instructions that for some saws a spacer will be required.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Interesting. Company has several little gizmos that might come in handy.


----------

